# Divorce and child



## LivinginUK (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi. I am going throough a divorce. My wife of 12 years said she had been unhappy for 6 years. She has met someone else. She is intending to live with him and take our only child with her. I can handle the split sale of house etc etc but I cant handle the fact that I wont get to see my baby girl every day. I know that its best to go for her to go with her mother for stability. Once our home is sold and any debts paid off I wont be able to provide my girl with a home for a while. We want to remain amicale for the sake of our child but inside every day its tearing me apart. I have friends that say it will be okay and you will move on and see my daughter regularly etc but its just knowing she is some where else and cant come to come to me for anything. My emotions and feelings go from one extreme to the other every day. One day I can be fine and ready the next I am seething with rage, hurting, crying, confused and hateful. The other man doesnt even exist to me. Is this normal? Does it get better?


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

SUp man. Doing any better?

Welcome to DivorceLand, where the only ride is the rollercoaster. Sob won't stop for a while either. 

These feelings are normal. Expect them to get worse.

Don't know much about your situation but a lot of these cases, it doesn't work out for them in the end. Sometimes it does... but either way, it'll bother them at some point. 

180. Read about it on this forum. Basically, fake it to make it. Act happy all the time, do things to make yourself satisfied until you no longer have to work at it or fake it. 

Pick up some literature. Books are great, I'm sure you can find them, at least on amazon or ebay if not locally. 

Divorce Remedy

The 5 love languages

HIs Needs, Her Needs

the list goes on. Read up on the forum here. Sorry to see you here, but glad you found us. 

Take care and be happy.


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

Talk to a lawyer about a formal custody agreement ASAP


----------

